

The best way to nab your dream job out of college? Be born rich - known
http://qz.com/399115/the-best-way-to-nab-your-dream-job-out-of-college-be-born-rich/

======
paulhauggis
"The qualities most commonly used to sort applications, in descending order,
are school prestige, extracurricular activities and grades. Well down the line
are standardized tests, previous employment and diversity"

The funny thing is that all of the companies that are put on a pedestal here
on HN do exactly this: Facebook, Google, and Twitter. Many silicon valley
startups and companies focus more on education and school than actual work
experience. I thought it was one of the most 'progressive' places in the US?
Instead, it seems like your are looked down upon for not having the right
education.

I've worked for many companies large and small (none in Silicon Valley) and
the only think we looked at was work experience and outside related
experience. An employer just wants to know if the person can do the job. I
think the writer of this article is stuck in the silicon valley bubble, which
doesn't represent the rest of the country.

"movement from the very bottom to the very top of the economic ladder has
become exceedingly rare,"

I think it's always been rare. Even if you start out at the bottom, you can
make it to the top. But most people aren't willing to put in the effort.

When my friends in college were out partying, I was working on my career and
learning new skills. 10 years later, I've had great jobs and now run my own
business. Most of them are in the same spot they were 10 years ago: in debt
and little job prospects because they never worked on their skill sets.

All of the people I know that are successful have the same thing in common as
me: we all worked our butts off and sacrificed our free time to get ahead. If
you don't have the connections, this is what it takes.

------
mtuncer
It is similar to saying "money does not make you happy, but lets you seek it
at more places"

